# Low Volume of driver app



## Gavo (Feb 12, 2020)

Is anyone else experiencing random low volume of the driver app. Started about a week ago.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Make sure you call uber and tell them to hurry up and fix it asap they don't read here to take action


----------

